# Tabla de particiones en instalación Gentoo

## bicho_lasombra

Buenas a todos, hacia tiempo que no me pasaba y era porque no tenia ni tiempo

En fin que vuelvo con Gentoo porque con Windows ya es imposible hacer la cosas ( y es que la gente prefiere pagar por un sistema que realmente lo infrautilizan)

Estoy empezando a montar un server y me gustaria que me aconsejarais un poco

En cuanto a las particiones, habia pensado lo siguiente, a modo de semipruebas

```
/boot

/

/home 

/var 

/usr

swap
```

Suele ser lo standard

Yo iria un poco mas lejos y montaria /usr/portage y /usr/src separados.

Hay gente que me ha dicho que el /tmp y el /var/tmp tambien los deberia separar en particiones diferentes, pero no se que pensar, se me escapa de mis conocimientos.

Tambien estoy indeciso en que FS hacerlo, si seguir para /,  /boot y alguno mas en ext3 y el resto en ext2, o probar los raiserfs y ext4, pero con estos todavia no he trabajado de forma correcta.

Que opinais? se puede sacar algo de esto?

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tengo separado asi:

 *Quote:*   

> /
> 
> /boot
> 
> /home
> ...

 

simplemente xq /usr/portage tiene muchos archivos chicos, y distfiles pocos y grandes. lo demas esta en ntfs xq lamentablemente uno siempre depende de win2, o por autocad, o por algo.... es una pena, pero es lo que hay

/var/tmp separado tiene varias ventajas. por ejemplo, si tenes una compilacion grande, te aseguras de que no te consuma todo el disco, /boot y /home es conocido. lo demas me parece inutil. al menos a mi.

probablemente si el server es servidor de correo, quieras separar el directorio donde se almacenan los mismos.

----------

## opotonil

Por mi parte lo tengo tal que asi:

```

Mount Point             Size    Format

----------------------  -----   --------------------------------------------------------------

/boot                   32MB    mke2fs -T ext2 -L boot /dev/sda1

swap                    8GB     mkswap -L swap /dev/sda2 && swapon /dev/sda2

/                       16GB    mke2fs -T ext4 -L root /dev/sda3

/usr/portage            2GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 -L portage /dev/vg/portage

/usr/portage/distfiles  4GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -L distfiles /dev/vg/distfiles

/usr/src                4GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 -L src /dev/vg/src

/var                    8GB     mke2fs -T ext4 -L var /dev/vg/var

/var/tmp                2GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -L tmp /dev/vg/tmp

/home                   128GB   mke2fs -T ext4 -m 0 -L home /dev/vg/home

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Quizas me pase un poco con el tamaño de "/usr/portage/distfiles" y "/usr/src" pero mejor que sobre a que falte. Y bueno la swap esta tambien un poco exagerada por temas de virtualizacion.

Salu2.

----------

## agdg

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Por mi parte lo tengo tal que asi:
> 
> ```
> 
> Mount Point             Size    Format
> ...

 

Algunas preguntas, si me permites:

- Que burrada de swap, ¿cuanta RAM tienes? ¿Cuanta swap has visto ocupada como máximo?

- ¿Por qué usas formatos distintos para /var y /var/tmp?

----------

## pelelademadera

cada FS tiene sus pro y sus contras, algunos son mas rapidos que otros en determinadas circunstancias.

por ejemplo ext2 no tiene journaling, como /var/tmp se borra en cada reinicio y no calienta una perdida de datos ahi en caso de perdida de energia, no necesitas journaling.

supongo que ese es el motivo

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Que burrada de swap, ¿cuanta RAM tienes? ¿Cuanta swap has visto ocupada como máximo? 
> 
> 

 

Si, esto fue por una articulo de IBM sobre virtualizacion en el que recomendaban que para estos temas la swap estubiera entre la mitad de la RAM y el total de esta. Tengo 10GB de RAM y hasta hace poco habia 4 maquinas virtales (KVM) corriendo continuamente (mas exactamente 4 Arch Linux con OpenLdap, Bind9, MySql, Postfix, Dovecot, Dspam, Apache, Vsftp, Ejabberd y OpenSip) todas ellas conectadas a un Switch tambien virtualizado (VDE) y si tiraba algo de swap no recuerdo ahora mismo hasta cuanto pero bueno que a los 8GB nunca llego.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Por qué usas formatos distintos para /var y /var/tmp?
> 
> 

 

Tal y como dice @pelelademadera en particiones con datos recuperables o no importantes uso Ext2 y me ahorro el journaling imagino que esto sea mas interesante para un portatil (ahorro de bateria) que para un servidor pero bueno... de mas tampoco estara.

Salu2.

----------

## bicho_lasombra

He visto que muchos la teneis esta particion de esta manera

```
/usr/portage            2GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 -L portage /dev/vg/portage 
```

es por algun motivo?

----------

## i92guboj

Si te refieres al tamaño de bloque e i-nodo (1024) la razón es bien sencilla. Portage se compone de muchísimos archivos de pequeño tamaño (la última vez que miré sobre 140.000), muchos de ellos de unos cuantos de cientos de bytes a lo sumo. Un tamaño de bloque grande (4096 es el predeterminado para ext2/3) hace que se desperdicie mucho espacio. Aparte de eso, con i-nodos y bloques de 4096 bytes en una partición de 1GB no cabría portage, porque no habría suficientes i-nodos (aunque sobraría espacio).

----------

## bicho_lasombra

Gracias a todos, me ha quedado claro y listo, ahora voy a ponerlo en funcionamiento, ya que de poco sirve preguntar y "vusotros" responder, si aqui no hacemos nada de nada

----------

